# 1/2" nails for wiring frames



## S.M.N.Bee (Aug 9, 2011)

Most local hardware stores sell them.

John


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

odfrank said:


> Why do I not find those 3/8"-1/2" long nails for anchoring frame wires in any catalogs? Am I the only guy left who doesn't use plastic? Mann Lake lists a 5/8".


Some of us use tacks - easy and cheap


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Dadant carries them...purchased by the pound.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

max2 said:


> Some of us use tacks - easy and cheap


Yep, I've been using plain metal thumbtacks. Just start them in the wood with your thumb, and after you finish wrapping the wire just push the tack in the rest of the way, or give it a tap or two with a small upholstery hammer.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I use 3/4" nails bought at Lowe's. I find fingers get whacked a little less with longer nails.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

The small frame nails sold by Dadant and others are 3/4".


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

"nails for anchoring frame"

I always used to have one of the anchoring nails ( or tacks) on the narrow side of the frame close to the hole. I noticed a bee keeper ( with well over 1000 hives) that he placed both anchors where the frame is narrow. I did ask him why. The good reason is that if an anchor is placed at the wide part of the frame it will be for ever and day in the way when you try to clean this part ( to maintain the space)
I have used this method in recent times and it does make no difference in wiring but makes the cleaning job easier.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

odfrank said:


> Am I the only guy left who doesn't use plastic?



NO I do not use plastic have been wiring frames for over 50 years



BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Jim 134 said:


> NO I do not use plastic have been wiring frames for over 50 years
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in too - still all nails as well - no idea why. Habit?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

max2 said:


> that he placed both anchors where the frame is narrow..


As my brad bin gets lower I found these to tacks before I read today's posts. I did this wrong? They should go on the ends of the frames? Makes more sense. These would succumb to the uncapping knife. I'll change them tomorrow. Harder to cut the wire flush with that big head.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

odfrank said:


> As my brad bin gets lower I found these to tacks before I read today's posts. I did this wrong? They should go on the ends of the frames? Makes more sense. These would succumb to the uncapping knife. I'll change them tomorrow. Harder to cut the wire flush with that big head.
> 
> 
> Looks like a 1/2 frame?
> ...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I tried this today, but would need 40 more years of practice to match my speed using the little nails. I would also need a sharper end cutter to nip the wires close to the tack. I like the location, appearance and that there is nothing to dull a hand uncapper.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry, Odfrank, something is lost in translation.

What you used are indeed Tacks but what I mean by TACKS are small nails 12x 1.6 mm used for " fixing flywire , upholstery and carpet" - I have the packet in front of me. Mine are made by " OTTER". They maybe refered to as " Blued Tacks" as the colour is indeed a metallic blue.
The closes picture I could find is here:http://hardware.hardwarestore.com/27-106-carpet-tack-strip.aspx
I'm wiring frames at the moment. The advantage of thes " tacks" is that the head is big enough and the point sharp enough that you can push them into the timber with a finger and then use a small hammer to send them home.
I hope this explains the issue! ( if I knew how to send photos....)

PS I use the tacks on the narrow side of the frame and the low part.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

max2 said:


> Sorry, Odfrank, something is lost in translation.


I thought you meant "thumb tacks", which I have on hand for marking frames. I like the little nails as they are easy to bury in the wood. The thumb tack head is too wide to easily cut the wire short. 
To post a picture, down load it to a photo sharing site. I use Photobucket, , but there are many others, Flicker, Shutterfly. Once in Photobucket, I choose IMG code which I then copy and put in my post.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

"down load it to a photo sharing site" - I will have to ask my grandkids to show me how to download. But I do know how to sharpen an axe or skin a cat.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

max2 said:


> "down load it to a photo sharing site" -


Open an account at the site, click download. Easier than skinning a cat.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

odfrank said:


> I thought you meant "thumb tacks", which I have on hand for marking frames. I like the little nails as they are easy to bury in the wood. The thumb tack head is too wide to easily cut the wire short.



I use (7/16) #4 Aluminium cut tacks for the past 20 years or so. 

http://www.bicwarehouse.com/aluminum-cut-tack-122611.html

http://www.bicwarehouse.com/carpet-and-upholstery-tacks.html



BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Right Jim, I use the Blue Tacks shown in the picture. They are easy to push in with your fingers first and then hammer in with a small hammer. Thanks for posting it. Cheap too!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I use 3/4" nails bought at Lowe's. I find fingers get whacked a little less with longer nails. 

That's why needle nosed pliers were invented...


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

go to any local hardware and ask for 5/8 wire nails. they come in small plastic tubes with lots of nails and cheap.


----------



## rustyshoe (Jan 17, 2012)

I found some in Hobby Lobby, smaller hardware stores are the place to look.


----------

